# Question on the XD40's safety features.



## NLAlston

Sometime last year I purchased a new XD40. It is still in the same state of newness, owing to the fact that I have NEVER shot it. I have three other guns (a .38 revolver, and two semi-auto 9mm's), but wanted a higher caliber semi. Both of my 9mm's have manual safety levers, whereas the XD40 does not. I had inquired as to a manual safety, at the time of purchase, but was informed that the XD's didn't come so outfitted. I went ahead with the purchase thinking that I might easily adapt. But I have continued feelings of discomfort, regarding that - which could very well be due to ignorance as to how well the grip & trigger safety mechanisms might actually work. I understand that the XD45 can be obtained with a manual safety, and I was sitting here thinking about whether I should try and see about trading my .40 in for the .45. I have also read, here, that the .45 is better on blast noise, as well as recoil.

But, before I move any further down that avenue, I would appreciate any input on the grip/trigger safety vs manual. Maybe forthcoming information might serve to dilute my concerns to the point of them being not so weighty within my mindset.

Advanced thanks.

Nathan


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

YOU are the safety..... but i do understand your feelings with this because i felt exactly the same way . my experience with automatics was with berettas/taurus and cz/tz which had a safety and it was normal.... my colt and smiths and ruger and rossi revolvers did not, and that was normal and not unsafe.

then i got my sig p6 and WHOA... an auto, without a safety??? wtf were they thinking? then i sat down and tried to see why it didnt need one..... because of the double action trigger pull. its an automatic that acts like a revolver for the first shot.... so its just as safe as your .38

hope it helps you get past the manual safety issue and enjoy your good gun.


----------



## Bisley

The XD will not "go off" unless you pull the trigger while using a somewhat normal grip. That is basically the same as with a revolver, except the revolver has no grip safety, so you could argue that the XD is safer.

You should never have your finger on or even very near to the trigger until you are on target and intend to shoot it immediately. So, getting used to the idea and practicing holding the gun properly is your only obstacle.


----------



## NLAlston

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> YOU are the safety..... but i do understand your feelings with this because i felt exactly the same way . my experience with automatics was with berettas/taurus and cz/tz which had a safety and it was normal.... my colt and smiths and ruger and rossi revolvers did not, and that was normal and not unsafe.
> 
> then i got my sig p6 and WHOA... an auto, without a safety??? wtf were they thinking? then i sat down and tried to see why it didnt need one..... because of the double action trigger pull. its an automatic that acts like a revolver for the first shot.... so its just as safe as your .38
> 
> hope it helps you get past the manual safety issue and enjoy your good gun.


Ted, you are so right about the owner/handler being the biggest safety factor, in such an equation. Knowledge and proper handling procedures are the 'front-seaters' of safety concerns, regarding firearms.

It's just that the XD is a different animal from what I have been somewhat accustomed with. As far as trading it in is concerned, I have changed my mind. It has never been shot, but that wouldn't stop it from being taken in as a used item, meaning that the trade-in amount would suffer from a degree of anorexia. Therefore, I will be keeping it and (maybe) looking into getting the .45 at such time when affordability is favorable. I have held the XD40, many times, and the only wish I had (outside of what was earlier expressed) was that the grip commanded a bit greater area in my hands. But there shouldn't be a problem with my coming to terms with that.

I know that I can't wait to get somewhere and shoot it.


----------



## denner

Are you planning on carrying the XD40 concealed? Even so, the XD has more so called safety features than a S&W or Glock due to it's grip safety. Are you not trusting the design features or are you thinking the grip safety will malfuction? In order to make an XD40 go off you would have to depress the grip safety fully and the trigger at the same time. You are the safety, for example millions of glocks are carried by LE and private citizens daily. If you feel the needed option for the thumb safety the XD45 offers go for it, but you'll probably wind up losing a little on a sell/trade in for it. If it were me I'd become accostomed to the XD40 manual of arms, be sure not to depress the grip safety and let anything get caught up on the trigger while reholstering and such and keep it, unless you want the XD45 w/ the thumb safety for that added feeling of security, but train with it because the last thing you want is forgetting to disengage the safety under stress in which a second or so can mean life or death.


----------



## propellerhead

I like the grip safety because it's a passive safety device. I don't have to think about it. And for the gun to go off, you need opposing forces -- one to disengage the grip safety and another in the opposite direction to pull the trigger. Pistols without a grip safety only need to get snagged one direction for it to accidentally fire.


----------



## NLAlston

denner said:


> Are you planning on carrying the XD40 concealed? Even so, the XD has more so called safety features than a S&W or Glock due to it's grip safety. Are you not trusting the design features or are you thinking the grip safety will malfuction? In order to make an XD40 go off you would have to depress the grip safety fully and the trigger at the same time. You are the safety, for example millions of glocks are carried by LE and private citizens daily. If you feel the needed option for the thumb safety the XD4 offers go for it, but you'll probably wing up losing a little on a sell/trade in for it.


Thanks for responding, Denner.

In response to your question on whether I plan to carry my XD40 - the answer is yes. In fact, I like both the XD40, and my Fratelli Tanfoglio (that I just now finished authoring a thread on, at the CZ area). I may very well be switching betwixt the two, quite often, depending on the opinions that I get on the latter mentioned.

You are also right, in that I would most likely take a monetary beating on the trade-in, which is why I have decided to keep it. It wasn't so much the carrying aspect of the XD40, that I was concerned about, but the _proper & safe removal_ of ammo upon retiring the gun. I have four guns, here, and (even though I have a good gun safe) I don't like the idea of having a number of loaded guns in there. I only keep one (My S/W model 439 9mm) ready to go, when at home. I will search for my XD40's manual, or see if there is a PDF version of same somewhere online.


----------



## NLAlston

propellerhead said:


> I like the grip safety because it's a passive safety device. I don't have to think about it. And for the gun to go off, you need opposing forces -- one to disengage the grip safety and another in the opposite direction to pull the trigger. Pistols without a grip safety only need to get snagged one direction for it to accidentally fire.


Thanks, Propellerhead (are you a Reason DAW user, by the way?)

You have just added a good number of more bricks on my 'wall' of hanging on to my XD40.


----------



## denner

I understand, sounds like you have a few firearms with quite a different manual of arms. The advice I hear for CC is that you should stick with one type of manual of arms, whether it be striker fired w/o manual safety, with manual safety, DA/SA, DAO, etc.. and become very proficient and accustomed with it. Going back and forth between different type actions like a striker fired pistol, DA/SA, or a DAO type action could be challenging unless you practice with both and are very aware of which one you have in your hoslter if you ever have to use it.


----------



## NLAlston

denner said:


> I understand, sounds like you have a few firearms with quite a different manual of arms. The advice I hear for CC is that you should stick with one type of manual of arms, whether it be striker fired w/o manual safety, with manual safety, DA/SA, etc.. and become very proficient and accustomed with it. Going back and forth between a striker fired pistol and a DA/SA type action could be challenging unless you practice with both and are very aware of which one you have in your hoslter if you ever have to use it.


Denner, you are exactly right about this.

Having these '_different animals_' isn't an issue at all, when your arm(s) is/are called into action behind pleasurable, and relaxing shooting situations. But it is those (hopefully never to be encountered) split second, potentially life-threatening situations where there is no time, at all, to think about which type of firearm you have on your hip. So, I understand exactly what you are saying.


----------



## propellerhead

+1 on what denner just said. I carry an XD40 subcompact. My bedside pistol is an XD45 service. I was shooting IDPA for over a year with an XD9 tactical. No matter what pistol I had in my hand, it operated the exact same way. No thinking. No retraining. No adjusting.



NLAlston said:


> Thanks, Propellerhead (are you a Reason DAW user, by the way?)
> 
> You have just added a good number of more bricks on my 'wall' of hanging on to my XD40.


You're welcome.

I don't know what a Reason DAW is. I was using this UserID on computer geek message boards back when I was into overclocking i386s. Propellerhead is an old school term for computer geek. I just kept using it as I moved on to other hobbies.


----------



## NLAlston

I don't know what a Reason DAW is. I was using this UserID on computer geek message boards back when I was into overclocking i386s. Propellerhead is an old school term for computer geek. I just kept using it as I moved on to other hobbies.[/QUOTE]

A DAW is a _*D*igital* A*udio *W*orkstation_, and Propellerhead makes a really nice one. I have a couple of DAW's on my computer, but 'Reason' is my go-to program, most times.


----------



## jluker

i have tried may different ways to make the gun go off at the range with out one of the safetys fully engaged and the handgun wouldnt go off so i would say its very save because both the triger safety and grip safety have to be fully engaged for it to go off!


----------

